# 6 Months with the 335d



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It's now over six months since I took delivery of the 335d at the BMW Welt and I continue to be extremely pleased with my decision. (As many of you know, my decision to go diesel and my enthusiasm for diesel led me to start a magazine, The Diesel Driver, at the same time.)

In thining about the decision, yes, I sacrificed having a manual transmission but, with this car's performance, I sometimes think the automatic is better suited anyway.

It's hard to believe I now have more than 6000 km on it. And 6000 km trouble free. I don't think any of my previous BMWs have gone 6000 km without having at least one visit to the BMW workshop for some kind of fix (in the interest of not leaving out any minute details, the 335d did in fact go to the workshop but that was only because I used 2009 tire pressure sensors in my winter tires and they turned out not to be compatible with newer TPM systems - who knew?)

I wrote about my thoughts and observations and invite you to read mine and share yours.

BMW 335d Six-Month Test Report and Review



> The roughly 400 km (249 mile) drive from New York City to Washington D.C. and back (another 400 km) used most - but not all - of the Montego Blue BMW 335d's fuel, reported Paul Riegler, our contributing editor. In terms of fuel economy, the 335d used 6.0 l/100 km (39 mpg) on the traffic free trip, with speeds ranging from 80 km/h (50 mph) to 130 km/h (80 mph).
> 
> "No need to stop for refueling," Paul's notes read.
> 
> ...


Article continues here.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice article, thanks!


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan. Nice to see that the 335d sales are going up, on the same order I'm really surprised 335i sales are that low. Really exited about 535d


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the interesting article. You are about 5 months ahead of me in our journeys with the 335d. Great car so far!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

*10 months and 15k miles*

Well, hit 15k miles today.:thumbup:

Had first and only service at 13k, next service is scheduled at 26k.

Complaints: Driver's cup holder

Likes: Everything else:thumbup:

MPG is solid at 29.1 with a good mix of Hwy and City, and with some fast Hwy driving in the 80-90mph range, I have a heavy foot and the "D" seems to make it a little heavier.:angel:

I had expected to put about 1k miles per month, but it seems to be closer to 1.5k. Not leasing so no problem with that.

Only problems have been a SES light that was intermittent, maybe saw it twice early on. That was resolved with new software update.

Intermittent right hand turn signal light bulb failure, which was replaced at service as well.

Definitely no regrets from this happy 335d owner.:thumbup::bigpimp:


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great article! Thank for reinforcing my decision to buy a 335d. :thumbup:


----------



## KDiggityDog76 (Jul 1, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that the larger und heavier 535d is quicker to 100 km/h than is the 335d all while being more economical on the combined cycle. What benefit would then come from driving a 335d?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

some dont want a veh the size of the 5 series.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

KDiggityDog76 said:


> I find it hard to believe that the larger und heavier 535d is quicker to 100 km/h than is the 335d all while being more economical on the combined cycle. What benefit would then come from driving a 335d?


I would agree, that doesn't sound correct, assuming the 535d is heavier. No logic there.

As for size differences, recall that in Europe space is a premium. Parking, garage, street widths, etc... Recall they brought us the Smart car!

If I felt I needed more room I would have gone with the 5, assuming it was available with a diesel.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

KDiggityDog76 said:


> I find it hard to believe that the larger und heavier 535d is quicker to 100 km/h than is the 335d all while being more economical on the combined cycle. What benefit would then come from driving a 335d?





Flyingman said:


> I would agree, that doesn't sound correct, assuming the 535d is heavier. No logic there.
> 
> As for size differences, recall that in Europe space is a premium. Parking, garage, street widths, etc... Recall they brought us the Smart car!
> 
> If I felt I needed more room I would have gone with the 5, assuming it was available with a diesel.


I thought new 535d(F10) has N57 and is next upgrade to 335d's or 535d(E60) M57 engine.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't understand the problem. The 535d did better in fuel economy testing than the 335d. That's a fact, not surmisal.

I'll be driving a 535d very soon so I'll be able to report first hand.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

JSpira said:


> I don't understand the problem. The 535d did better in fuel economy testing than the 335d. That's a fact, not surmisal.
> 
> I'll be driving a 535d very soon so I'll be able to report first hand.


:yumyum:

Looking forward to checking out The Diesel Driver when the article is done, Jonathan!


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

KDiggityDog76 said:


> What benefit would then come from driving a 335d?


An extra ten grand in your trousers?


----------

